# BJ's Wholesale Club is selling iPads



## Toby

Yesterday, when I walked into BJ's, I saw the iPad. I suppressed a shreek & felt light headed. I raced up to the desk & asked, can I hold it? It was attached to cords & I didn't want someone thinking I was going to walk off with it. It did feel lighter than I thought it would feel. They were even selling the verizon hotspot little thingy. The man said that if anything was wrong with it that i would have to send in the iPad to Apple. I wasn't buying it now, anyway, as I am waiting for the iPad2. My question is, should I buy from Apple or BJ's. I asked & the man said that maybe that there is a BJ's coupon that I could use. Does anyone else know if there would be problems sending the iPad to Apple should there be a problem if I do buy from BJ's. I would have to pay sales tax no matter which place, since there is an Apple Store in my state. I will probably buy from Apple anyway, since they will have the iPads sooner & available, but just in case...BJ's or Apple?


----------

